# New Haydel's Call?



## nwj (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm looking for a new goose call. I've tried the Illusion flute which sounds good but seems to be a little limited. I use Haydel's DR-85 for ducks and really like it and was thinking of going with Haydel's Blackfoot Short Reed or Canada "Honker" for geese. Anyone have any experience with Haydel's goose calls or have any other remmendations?


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Save your cash for something else. I bought a blackfoot and wasn't happy with myself. Who knows, it might fit you, but the smell in those calls is enough to make me faint. 
The call isn't user friendly and is limited compared to other shortreeds, and it sounds very plasticy. 
Spend a few extra bucks on a meatgrinder or something similar to see if a shortreed style call works for you.
If not, just stick with the Illusion flute, I own one of those too, you would be better off.

Just my 2 cents

Good Luck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Heartland came out with a delrin call that retails for 50 bucks. I've heard good things about it and mine should be in the mail tomorrow. I'll let you know how it blows.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just pulled the delrin out of the box...needs to be broke in a bit and is a little different than what I blow, but very goosey. It's a good call for the money.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

See if you can line up a Sure Shot call. The sound of these calls are just impeccable. Let me know if you do. Thanks.


----------



## black dog (Sep 8, 2003)

Dave K. said:


> Save your cash for something else. I bought a blackfoot and wasn't happy with myself. Who knows, it might fit you, but the smell in those calls is enough to make me faint.
> The call isn't user friendly and is limited compared to other shortreeds, and it sounds very plasticy.
> Spend a few extra bucks on a meatgrinder or something similar to see if a shortreed style call works for you.
> If not, just stick with the Illusion flute, I own one of those too, you would be better off.
> ...


I totally agree. The blackfoot wasn't anywhere near the top of the list for me either. If you don't mind practicing, go short reed. I went from a flute to a short reed and it took me about 3 weeks before I was confident and consistent enough to use in the field. There are several in the $50 range that are worth a look.


----------



## grancan1 (Sep 24, 2003)

Try Winglock calls out of Illinois. Excellent calls and priced well below other manufactures. They have a full line of duck and goose calls and a good web site. I have not blown a bad one. For something a little different for geese, I like a Big River. The BR is easy to blow and adds a good but different sound when hunting with a group blowing short reeds.


----------



## nwj (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the imput guys! The Heartland (delrin/x-out) and Winglock (delrin) do sound interesting. I especially like the $50 tag on the Winglock. Does anybody out there have any other comments on this call or know where to find one locally (MN) or can you only get them by mail?


----------



## grancan1 (Sep 24, 2003)

I think Winglock will ship direct or try South Side Worm Ranch in Peoria, Il
309-637-5063 Ask for Scott Milstat. I know they will mail you one and will take a credit card.


----------

